# Werbung im Forum?



## habwasgelesen (18 März 2015)

So sehr ich die Mitteilungen des Users *Newsfeed* schätze, warum hängt an seinen Meldungen immer eine Werbung an?
Heute wird ein Autohersteller beworben, es war schon Werbung für die ISPO, was kommt als nächstes ?


----------



## Hippo (18 März 2015)

Ganz einfach - ohne Werbung kriegst Du den nicht.
Das ist eine "Komplettübertragung" und die Werbung ist Bestandteil des Feeds


----------



## habwasgelesen (18 März 2015)

Danke für die Info,
dann muss man die Kröte schlucken.

Vlele Grüße

habwasgelesen


----------



## Heiko (19 März 2015)

Stimmt. Die Werbung kommt nicht von uns, die hängt leider automatisch schon dran, wenn wir die News abholen. Und wir dürfen die nicht entfernen.


----------



## Hippo (19 März 2015)

Für den Notfall ein paar Rezepte ...

http://www.kochbar.de/rezepte/kroeten.html


----------

